# Have your education assessed — Atlantic Immigration Pilot



## maka05 (2020 Január 5)

Sziasztok fórumozók, középiskolai papírokkal kapcsolatban kéne egy kis segítség.
Az _Atlantic Immigration Pilot-ra_ szeretnék pályázni, ide ugye kérnek kanadai középiskolának megfelelő bioznyítványt (vagy valami ilyesmit). Az IELTS nyelvvizsga már megvan. Az nem gond.

Az egyik pont azt mondja ezzel kapcsolatban hogy "*These documents must be sent directly to ICES from your educational institution or educational authority" *ez ugye azt jeleni hogy a gimnáziumomnak kell postáznia a dokumentumaimat? Magyarul? 

Eközben nekem is el kell küldenem a középiskolai dokumentumaimat egy hitelesítő ügynökségnek, de nekem angol nyelven.

Van itt valaki aki már végig ment ezen a folyamaton és van tapasztalata? Szívesen meghallgatom a tapasztalt beszámolókat  és előre is köszönöm
*
*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Január 6)

maka05 írta:


> _*Atlantic Immigration Pilot*_


harom resze van
egyaltalan a harombol mit akarsz ?? azt dontsd el eloszor

Atlantic International Graduate Program
Atlantic High-Skilled Program
Atlantic Intermediate-Skilled Program


----------



## maka05 (2020 Január 16)

?Walaky? írta:


> harom resze van
> egyaltalan a harombol mit akarsz ?? azt dontsd el eloszor
> 
> Atlantic International Graduate Program
> ...



*Atlantic Intermediate-Skilled Program *


----------



## pickwick (2020 Február 3)

maka05 írta:


> Sziasztok fórumozók, középiskolai papírokkal kapcsolatban kéne egy kis segítség.
> Az _Atlantic Immigration Pilot-ra_ szeretnék pályázni, ide ugye kérnek kanadai középiskolának megfelelő bioznyítványt (vagy valami ilyesmit). Az IELTS nyelvvizsga már megvan. Az nem gond.
> 
> Az egyik pont azt mondja ezzel kapcsolatban hogy "*These documents must be sent directly to ICES from your educational institution or educational authority" *ez ugye azt jeleni hogy a gimnáziumomnak kell postáznia a dokumentumaimat? Magyarul?
> ...



Kedves maka05!
Az ICAS-al csináltattam a felsőfokú végzettségeim "értékelését", de én úgy látom, hogy a középfokú (érettségi bizonyítvány) végzettségről szóló dokumentum benyújtása opcionális.
Innen: https://www.icascanada.ca/new/immig...document=14cca0fc-84b0-46c1-b28e-e049f3db5be7
Ha beküldöd, akkor igen, a gimnáziumnak kellene kiállítania igazolást minden évről/félévről , mely tartalmazza a tanulmányi eredményeidet tanóránként, természetesen angolul. 
(Ezt az igazolást az egyik felsőfokú intézményem így nevezte: "Diploma supplement", azaz Oklevél-melléklet. Tartalmazta magyarul és angolul az összes tantárgyamat, azok leírását, a képzés szintjét, programkövetelményeit stb., sőt, még a magyar felsőoktatási rendszer követelményeit is; nemzeti szín szalaggal fűzték egybe, sok-sok pecsét és hitelesítés volt rajta (másolatban megvan most is.) A másik végzettségem igazolását az egyetem "Certification"-nak nevezte, ez csak angolul volt, de ugyanebben a fenti bontásban)

Amit az ICAS-tól kaptam a procedúra végén (Assessment Report), tartalmazta, hogy a végzettségeim a kanadai rendszerben minek felelnek meg, és 5 évig (volt) érvényes.

Nem tudom, segítettem-e... Szerintem kérdezd meg a gimidet, kiállítanak-e ilyesmit angolul. Ha szerencséd van, és megcsinálják, vigyél nekik egy felbélyegzett-megcímzett borítékot, a tanulmányin tegyétek be a papírokat (másold le magadnak!), sok-sok pecséttel, hitelesítve add fel te, hogy biztosan odaérjen :-D 

Sok sikert!


----------



## pickwick (2020 Február 3)

https://www.canadavisa.com/canada-immigration-discussion-board/search/6951493/?q=ICAS&o=relevance
A fenti fórumon is érdemes olvasgatni...


----------

